# Help in basketball please ?? !



## Greenbighead (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello so I am a street basketball player, i am 15 and a freshmen in highschool. I play ball with older people at night that are stronger and bigger than me. Although I am 5'11", and is usually considered a tall player on the court i just seem to get pushed around everywhere. The people i play against/with is anywhere from 17 years old to 25 years old. To prevent from getting my ass wooped on the court, what kind of exercises can i do to get bigger and not get pushed around everywhere? like push ups? sit ups? I have 10 pound dumbells, but thats about it. Please helpp..


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

You're 15 man, you'll get bigger. Freshman level basketball won't have you pitted against 20 somethings who are grown men for the most part. Keep working hard, do basketball drills. Once you gain confidence in your moves, you'll naturally put more power into them because of your comfort level. Make sure you have at least one, ideally two or three go-to moves that you can use a couple times a game to score a few buckets. Makes it a lot easier to get in a rhythm once you've put a few in the hoop already.


----------



## Greenbighead (Jun 5, 2012)

^okay thanks for the advice on having couple go-to moves I can rely on when im out of options, ill work on em .


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

if you keep playing with older guys you are always going to take some bumps, i play in a 25 and older league and the guys there that are in their late 30's and early 40's just have grown man muscles and dont shy from contact


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Another thing that may help you against bigger players is fast feet. Having the ability to stay in front of your man will help to negate the strength differential (especially on the perimeter, as well as the baseline). You can be as strong as an ox, but you can't just blow through somebody in basketball. Be light on your feet and keep them moving.


----------



## Greenbighead (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you all for the great advises ! But feel free to drop more comments and suggestions !


----------



## NzaMcDza (Jun 10, 2012)

Work on your core strength. Don't need any equipment just use body weight. Try and do a 30 minute set every second day.


----------

